# Only fall on my toe side turns



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

A couple very common sources of falling on the toe-side turn:

- Straight legged "kick out" style turn that gets your body out of line with your board. The straight legs could be the source of your bouncing up and down on terrain issue, have nice loose bent legs (and read up on flexion and extension in the forums). 

- Bending at the waist and touching the snow with your back hand commonly accompanies what was mentioned above, I described an exercise I like to use in teaching to get people to keep their back straight in my "Tactics" thread under Stance. Bending at the waist is something people do just in case they'll fall, without realizing that it is very much a huge reason as to why they are falling. 


Snowolf has a lot of material on the forum about how to initiate a proper toe side turn without having to resort to this counter rotation. Your back hand should never fall out in front of your body on your toe side turn (but unfortunately for MANY, it does every time). A good exercise you can try next time you're up is to ride with your back hand behind your back for couple runs, if you find that you need to shoot it out to get your toe side going, you're turning how I described above.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

In addition to Snowolf's vids...

remember that 60/40 weight distribution and bend your knees. Keep your shoulders/head aligned with where you want to go. Also trust your edge, let your edge work for you not against you. 

I wouldn't worry about it, you might just end up overanalyzing it and get a big headache on the mountain. You'll get the feeling with time, just gotta keep riding and have fun out there.

Is your board detuned? If not give it slight detunes until its to your liking.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

You just caught an edge- normal when you're learning. Make sure your knees are bent, and your weight is centered between your bindings. More weight on the front is usually better- more weight on the rear is a good way to fall. (Unless you're in powder) Basically to make a (regular) toe side turn, you twist the front of the board by rocking your front foot to toeside, then lean your whole body forward to get your heel edge off the ground.


----------



## coldblood92 (Jun 7, 2008)

i dont know about swinging my hand when im going toe side because i never knew about that but i do put my hips forward and arch my back...thanks for the help...and ill be more aware of my flexion in my knees


----------

